# Cyprus Medical Cards



## gmsmith4 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi to all just registered and would like to know if we have to renew our Medical cards in January 2014. Our Medical runs out in 2016 can you help?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You'd be best to cross post this in the Cyprus branch... everyone here is in the UK or desperately trying to get there.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

gmsmith4 said:


> Hi to all just registered and would like to know if we have to renew our Medical cards in January 2014. Our Medical runs out in 2016 can you help?


Hi - your cards should be fine. we checked about our cards (also 2016) with the Citizens Service centre in Limassol who told us they were OK until 2016.

David


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

buster12 said:


> Hi - your cards should be fine. we checked about our cards (also 2016) with the Citizens Service centre in Limassol who told us they were OK until 2016.
> 
> David


The date on the card is in force, nothing has changed

Anders


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2013)

NasifKazia said:


> I Think you should go some website which gives this kind of information. This is good way to understand


This is Cyprus....

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry Anders that last guy was an idiot spammer. I've killed him


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Veronica said:


> Sorry Anders that last guy was an idiot spammer. I've killed him


Is he instead of the turkey??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> Is he instead of the turkey??


No, spammers tend to be tough old birds and not tasty at all:yuck::yuck:


----------

